# !4Gewinnt Base ist fertig!



## Developer_X (8. Aug 2009)

hey mein 4gewinnt ist fertig:

also ich habe nen KI geschrieben, der aber leider nicht über einen "intelligenten Algorhytmus" funktioniert, das heißt, da bräuchte ich vielleicht noch ein bisschen hilfe, aber das Game ist fertig, schauts euch mal an:

https://java-rayman.dev.java.net/files/documents/9616/140216/game.html

das ist die Applet version, ich werde schon bald auch noch nen Link auf der Site zum download der Source geben, bis dann euer Developer_X

vielleicht hätte einer noch lust mitzumachen, kritik ist auch erwünscht, zu allem, außer dem KI, da ich selbst weiß, wie "dämlich" er *noch * ist.


----------



## Developer_X (8. Aug 2009)

Download hier : 

https://java-rayman.dev.java.net/files/documents/9616/140236/4Gewinnt.zip


----------



## Illuvatar (8. Aug 2009)

```
C:\Users\Illuvatar\Desktop\4Gewinnt>[COLOR="Red"]dir[/COLOR]
 Volume in drive C has no label.
 Volume Serial Number is 6E95-1C85

 Directory of C:\Users\Illuvatar\Desktop\4Gewinnt

08.08.2009  16:56    <DIR>          .
08.08.2009  16:56    <DIR>          ..
02.08.2009  20:44            66.114 Gewinnt4.jar
02.08.2009  20:45                82 Starter.bat
               2 File(s)         66.196 bytes
               2 Dir(s)  116.886.171.648 bytes free

C:\Users\Illuvatar\Desktop\4Gewinnt>[COLOR="#ff0000"]java -jar Gewinnt4.jar[/COLOR]
Uncaught error fetching image:
java.lang.NullPointerException
        at sun.awt.image.URLImageSource.getConnection(Unknown Source)
        at sun.awt.image.URLImageSource.getDecoder(Unknown Source)
        at sun.awt.image.InputStreamImageSource.doFetch(Unknown Source)
        at sun.awt.image.ImageFetcher.fetchloop(Unknown Source)
        at sun.awt.image.ImageFetcher.run(Unknown Source)
[COLOR="#ff0000"](Ctrl+C)[/COLOR]

C:\Users\Illuvatar\Desktop\4Gewinnt>[COLOR="#ff0000"]java -version[/COLOR]
java version "1.6.0_15"
Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_15-b03)
Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (build 14.1-b02, mixed mode)
```


----------



## Developer_X (8. Aug 2009)

deine java version stimmt nicht, oder reicht nicht aus um das Spiel zu spielen, und du hast möglicherweise anscheinend deine Umgebungsvariablen nicht ganz richtig gesetzt.


----------



## Illuvatar (8. Aug 2009)

Soso^^ Komisch dabei hab ich die grade eben runtergeladen...


----------



## Developer_X (8. Aug 2009)

oh!
da stimmt was mit dem Image nicht, warte, du hast die source, dann kannst du die ja kompilieren.


----------



## ARadauer (8. Aug 2009)

Developer_X hat gesagt.:


> deine java version stimmt nicht, oder reicht nicht aus um das Spiel zu spielen, und du hast möglicherweise anscheinend deine Umgebungsvariablen nicht ganz richtig gesetzt.




braucht man da die version 1.7? coole sache ;-)


----------



## Developer_X (8. Aug 2009)

so hier ist die ganz aktuelle version, mit den verbesserungen, die im Thread CodeSchnipsel und Projekte angefordert wurden.


----------



## TheChemist (8. Aug 2009)

Wäre es vielleicht nicht intelligenter die Applet-Version immer auf dem neusten Stand zu halten, anstatt alle paar Minuten eine neue Version hochzuladen? Ich denke dass keiner Lust hat sich die immer wieder runterzuladen


----------



## Developer_X (8. Aug 2009)

ok, wartet
ich änder es um, das problem bei meinem webserver, das dauert immer so lang bis er die dateien dort auch hochgeladen hat, bis dann, 
geht so im 5 Minuten Takt auf die Website, den link kennt ihr ja


----------



## Developer_X (8. Aug 2009)

aktualisiert, 
bitte um weitere kritik
und mögliche hilfen bei der KI Programmierung


----------



## L-ectron-X (8. Aug 2009)

...immer noch das gleiche Problem, wie vor einer Woche...
Teste doch erst mal deine Programme, bevor du sie uns vorstellst und wieder nur Schelte erntest.


----------



## Developer_X (8. Aug 2009)

lectronx
du hast wohl nicht richtig gelesen
das mit dem KI kann man vergessen, der wird neuprogrammiert, deshalb nur kritik zu etwas das nicht mit dem KI zu tun hat.


----------



## L-ectron-X (8. Aug 2009)

Naja, da sind wir verschiedener Meinung. Das hat für mich noch nichts mit einer KI zu tun. Das Programm sollte auch ohne eine künstliche Intelligenz, die ja nur Spielzüge berechnet, die Steine dort hin malen, wo sie auch in einem natürlichen Spiel platziert werden würden.

Und warum zeigst du hier Programme, die nicht mal Alpha-Status haben, mit "fertig" im Titel?

Edit: Achso: und warum sind das alles Buttons? Macht irgendwie keinen Sinn.
Und wo zum Teufel lernt man so einen Unsinn?
[JAVA=92]      else
      {
         ;
      }[/code]
(Field.java)


----------



## Spacerat (8. Aug 2009)

...KI? Bevor die KI auch nur ansatzweise eingeplant wird, muss doch wohl erstmal die Spiellogik stimmen. Es sei denn man braucht eine KD :lol:. Wollte eigentlich gerade auch diesen Bug mit den falsch platzierten Steinen melden, als mir auffiel, das der Faden schon um einiges älter ist.


----------



## Apo (8. Aug 2009)

Schließe mich meinen beiden Vorrednern an.
Hatte auch den Bug mit dem falsch platzierten Stein. Ansonsten hat es funktioniert. Und da wir noch nichts zu der "KI" sagen sollen, mache ich das auch nicht. 
Aber bevor du die KI pimpst solltest du erstmal den Bug mit dem falschen Stein hinbekommen. Außerdem kann man nachdem man gewonnen hat, weiterspielen und weiter gewinnen sozusagen  Ist in meinen Augen auch ein Bug


----------



## L-ectron-X (8. Aug 2009)

Das hatte ich ihm auch schon vor einer Woche gesagt.


----------



## Spacerat (8. Aug 2009)

Apo hat gesagt.:


> Außerdem kann man nachdem man gewonnen hat, weiterspielen und weiter gewinnen sozusagen  Ist in meinen Augen auch ein Bug


Muss man dazu etwa die Downloadversion zocken? In der Appletversion tritt der Fehler jedenfalls scheinbar nicht auf.


----------



## 0x7F800000 (9. Aug 2009)

Hab mir gerade eben die Applet-Version angesehen, und ich muss sagen: nachdem die meisten kleinen bugs erschlagen worden sind, ist das Spiel durchaus spielbar, auch wenn die KI noch dämlicher ist als ich^^  Aber das sieht schon nach was aus. :toll: Die horizontalen grauen streifen sollten imho weg, ich versteh nicht was sie bedeuten sollen? ???:L


----------



## diggaa1984 (9. Aug 2009)

also ich konnte grad 2x setzen ... (Applet-Version) .. *reproduzierbar*

Nachdem ich den obersten Stein in der 2. Spalte gesetzt hatte, gabs keinen grünen Stein .. ich konnte gleich wieder setzen und die Reihe voll machen


----------



## Noctarius (9. Aug 2009)

Sag bloß mit 3 aus 4 hat man nicht gewonnen? ;-)


----------



## Developer_X (9. Aug 2009)

nur kritik zum design, nciht zum KI


----------



## Noctarius (9. Aug 2009)

Das ist keine Kritik am KI sondern eher an der gewinnauswertung und das hat nichts mit KI zu tun.


----------



## Spacerat (9. Aug 2009)

Noctarius hat gesagt.:


> Das ist keine Kritik am KI sondern eher an der gewinnauswertung und das hat nichts mit KI zu tun.


Hatte eigentlich geplant, das meine erste Antwort genau so verstanden wird.
@Developer_X: Zum klaren Verständnis. Spiellogik und -aufbau haben nichts mit einer Künstlichen Intelligenz zu tun. Das Auswerten gültiger Züge gehört in das Ressort Spiellogik. Und wenn hier jemand sagt, er könne ungültige Züge machen, kritisiert er nicht die KI.

Aber DX will ja zunächst das Design fertig machen (sieht zumindest so aus).
1. Vier Gewinnt? War das nicht so ein Spiel, wo man runde Chips von oben in ein blaues Gestell fallen lässt? (Retorische Frage ) Im Moment erinnern mich eigentlich nur die Farben der Chips an 4 Gewinnt.
2. Wieso sind das alles Buttons?
3. Warum die Streifen?
4. Nu' wirds schwierig... Das Fallen der Chips hätte ich vllt. noch ein wenig animiert. Obwohl... die fallen sooo extrem schnell... also... nicht wichtig 
5. Es macht in der Regel nur wenig Sinn, sich um das Design zu kümmern, wenn die Logik noch nicht stimmig ist.


----------



## sparrow (9. Aug 2009)

diggaa1984 hat gesagt.:


> also ich konnte grad 2x setzen ... (Applet-Version) .. *reproduzierbar*
> 
> Nachdem ich den obersten Stein in der 2. Spalte gesetzt hatte, gabs keinen grünen Stein .. ich konnte gleich wieder setzen und die Reihe voll machen



Same here


----------



## diggaa1984 (11. Aug 2009)

DevX hat gesagt.:
			
		

> also, ich hab das jetzt gelöst, den BUg, hab ich wohl vergessen zu sagen, der erkennt jetzt wirklich rechtzeitig, wenn jemand gewonnen hat.
> Wirklich, schaus dir mal an, ich hoffe du hast den link noch



eh ist die AppletVersion erneuert? ich glaube dir das erst wenn ichs sehe, zumal der Fehler nicht wirklich etwas mit der Gewinnauswertung zu tun hat, les dir doch nochmal mein Szenario durch, dann sollte der Fehler auf den ich hinaus will ein anderer sein. ICh weigere mich erst den Source zu laden und zu compilieren, wenn du schon nen Applet anbietest (für den Fall das es nicht aktuell sein sollte)



			
				ich selba hat gesagt.:
			
		

> FEHLER: nachdem ich den obersten Stein in der 2. Spalte gesetzt hatte, gabs keinen grünen Stein .. ich konnte gleich wieder setzen und die Reihe voll machen


----------



## Developer_X (11. Aug 2009)

ich habe es selbstgetestet, ist es bei dir immer noch so oder nicht?
bei mir ist es nicht mehr so


----------



## experto2000 (11. Aug 2009)

Mit der KI geht immer noch net


----------



## diggaa1984 (11. Aug 2009)

hast du die aktuellste version als applet hochgeladen!? momentan bekomm ich sogar ein "Applet not found"


----------



## experto2000 (11. Aug 2009)

Ich nicht


----------



## diggaa1984 (11. Aug 2009)

experto2000 hat gesagt.:


> Ich nicht



ich weiss, bist ja auch nicht der entwickler


----------



## Developer_X (11. Aug 2009)

diggaa1984 hat gesagt.:


> hast du die aktuellste version als applet hochgeladen!? momentan bekomm ich sogar ein "Applet not found"



ich hab alles aktualisiert


----------



## experto2000 (11. Aug 2009)

Also ich glaube das wenn ich den PC alle sinvollen möglichkeiten wegnehme das ich dran bin
Da ich gerade 3mal hinter einander durfte xDDD


----------



## Spacerat (11. Aug 2009)

???:L Gibt's noch andere Umstände dafür, das ein Spieler bei 4Gewinnt keine Sinnvollen Züge mehr machen kann, ausser den, dass sein Gegenspieler ihm 'ne "Zwickmühle" gebaut hat? Selbst dann sollte er noch dran sein, um dem Gegner mindestens eine von zwei oder mehr Möglichkeiten zu vereiteln...


----------



## Developer_X (11. Aug 2009)

wie gesagt, den KI veränder ich nicht mehr, weil ich noch nicht so weit bin ein KI Systemzu entwickeln


----------



## Noctarius (11. Aug 2009)

Junge Junge Junge... das hat nichts mit KI zu tun -.-


----------



## diggaa1984 (11. Aug 2009)

jo das ist sowas wie:
switchPlayer .. nach JEDEM zug, viel mehr sollte nicht nötig sein um son Problem in den Griff zu bekommen .. wenn der Computer keine Position ermitteln konnte, warum auch immer (das is KI ja) .. dann muss sich das Game eben aufhängen. Ein "ich find keine gute Position, mach du mal weiter" sollte gar nicht eingebaut werden. Da ich nicht weiss wie die KI arbeitet möchte ich letzte Variante nicht ausschließen ^^


----------



## Spacerat (11. Aug 2009)

Ich glaub' wir reden hier ZICK-ZACK. Ich nominiere dieses Thema mal für den "Most-Useless-Thread-Award"...
Um aber mal was zum Thema bei zu steuern...
Was gibt's da eigentlich zu Überlegen?
1. Zug auswerten
2. Setzen oder Fehlermeldung ggf. weiter bei 1.
3. Spielstand auswerten ggf. beenden und Siegerehrung
4. *SPIELER WECHSEL*
5. weiter bei 1.


----------



## Dissi (13. Aug 2009)

Ich kringel mich hier beim lesen des Threads xd


----------



## Spacerat (13. Aug 2009)

Dissi hat gesagt.:


> Ich kringel mich hier beim lesen des Threads xd


...na ein glück Kugelst du dich nicht... sonst kommt DX noch auf die Idee und baut uns seine Version von MarbleMadnes, Trailblazer oder irgend so 'nen Flibber (äh Flipper) :lol:


----------



## Der Müde Joe (13. Aug 2009)

>baut uns seine Version von MarbleMadnes, Trailblazer oder irgend so 'nen Flibber (äh Flipper) 

ich hätte gern ein Medieval Madness


----------



## javacup (14. Aug 2009)

Jetzt muss ich doch mal was dazu schreiben:

Ein "Vier Gewinnt" hat SIEBEN Spalten und nicht sechs. Dein Spiel ist kein "Vier Gewinnt", wenn es keine sieben Spalten hat...


----------



## Dissi (14. Aug 2009)

javacup hat gesagt.:


> jetzt muss ich doch mal was dazu schreiben:
> 
> Ein "vier gewinnt" hat sieben spalten und nicht sechs. Dein spiel ist kein "vier gewinnt", wenn es keine sieben spalten hat...



oh gott ich brech zusammen xD


----------

